
Google launches private GIT for developers - varunpant
https://cloud.google.com/source-repositories/
======
blackdogie
Seeing as Microsoft owns GitHub I guess this is a way to compete in this
space. I bet this was an internal tool for a long time and now it’s released
to the public.

The only worry here is that if you build your businesss around anything
google, you risk them changing the rules alá GMaps or just sunsetting it at
some stage.

